# Fishing at NAS Pensacola carrier pier



## hookline&sinker (Jul 26, 2009)

I was going to try fishing at NAS Pensacola at the old carrier pier. I heard people go there and do ok. Can anyone give me any detail. Is it good? What is the best bait? What is being caught there? I thought if the weather wasn't to bad I would go check it out. But I don't want to waste my time. Also what is the best tackle to use?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

It is an excellent pier to fish on, unfortunately it will be closed until February because a Coast Guard Ship has pulled in. I will however give you some advice for when it does open back up. I like to target the big gamefish on the pier such as Grouper, red snapper, and bull reds. For all three of these fish I like to use a big chunk of ladyfish on a medium sized circle hook with a 100lb test mono leader and what usually winds up being about a 3-4 ounce egg sinker. Go to the end of the gray pier and drop a rig like this and you will instantly be on big grouper and red snapper. Redfish are caught constantly by throwing the same baits off of the end of the pier and occasionaly nice reds are caught right up against the pier.As for flounder, bouncing a gulp or dragging a bull minnow along the bottom is usually productive around the pumphouse. If you wann fish on the pier when it opens up again, send me a message and i can meet you out there and teach you everything you need to know about fishing that pier. If you are targeting the grouper and snapper on the end of the pier you will need some beefy tackle that you usually wouldnt use when pier fishing.


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

ive landed about 2 reds out there, countless flouder, and the biggest pinfish ull ever see in this city... im talkin about 8in long. unbelieveable.. ive heard of people catchin sheephead out there and some black snappers and drums.. havent seen em for myself tho. when are they supposed to shut it down?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

It is going to be closed down until the Coast guard ships that are there leave


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

where is this??? i fish NAS alot and i have never been here....i'd love to try it out


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

...... Its the second pier to the right of the portside seawall, where the giant coast guard ship is parked right now.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Cornflake hit it right on the nose. Messing around with those grouper over there, you better come with some man gear or you'll be replacing tackle on a regular basis or worse buying a new pole. Those grouper hit like frieght trains. We had a cooler with 30lbs of ice anchored down with one of those thick chains on the pier with a pole sitting in it. That particular grouper hit so hard, it snatched the cooler in the air andlookedlike it was gonna break away from the chain.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

me and robert (cornflake) have hooked some huge fish out there, and landed a couple.. once the ship leaves i will be more than glad to show a couple PFFrs how its done out there


----------



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

Count me in as one of those PFFs. I'm itching to go fishing bad! But I won't be back in the states for another couple weeks. But when I do get back, I'll bring the beer!


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

My profile pic is one of the many, many reds I've caught on that pier.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *Fedzilla (2/4/2010)*Count me in as one of those PFFs. I'm itching to go fishing bad! But I won't be back in the states for another couple weeks. But when I do get back, I'll bring the beer!




The GOOD NEWS IS THAT THE SHIPS JUST LEFT!! so it should be opening back up soon, the bad news for fedzilla is that there is no alcohol allowed on the base pier.


----------



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

Did I say beer? Well what I meant to say was Coke and Pepsi!:letsdrink


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

A little help guys. I've used google earth and I still don't know which area you all are talking about. There is a long wall facing south with a small narrow pier running out from the westside of it, is that the area you're talking about? Would like to fish there when I come down in May.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, that giant grey pier with the little one sticking off from it is the one we are talking about


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd love to give this a try. Next time you guys are going down there shoot me a PM. I'll bring some snacks/bait/whatever.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i have tore up some fish on that pier and all over the base.. me and robert are two of the regulars out there and if anybody is interested, shoot me a pm and we will put u on some fish for sure


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

holy crap!!!!i wish i would have kept my eye on this thread!!!i need to get me some of that:banghead:banghead....is the pier open yet???if so how does tommorow sound??????i'd be happy for somebody to show me up...this weather has been suckin and i would like to just see a fish! PM me if someone want's to go!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ha ha ha, it should be open again soon because the ships just left. I will ask the guys at port ops when it will be open again and let you know


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Do the same "keep your distance" restrictions apply that are in place for the PB Fishing Pier and the Pickens Pier. Some folks get sorta testy if boats get too close. What are the restrictions on Fed piers?:hotsun


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gotta stay back 500 feet from the pier, there are large signs on the side of the pier that say stay back 500 feet.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

It's supposed to be 500 feet but on too many occasions, boats come by within EASY casting distance with a Scooby-Doo Zebco. Hell, we've had boats come literally within 20 feet of the pier and start talking with us :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

And thats when you bust out the jumbo popper and launch it right at them


----------



## KickinItInSD (Mar 5, 2010)

Is this pier open yet? I just got here, and would love to check it out!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Read the thread above, it tells all


----------

